# string algae OR black beard in low tech planted tank



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a 10G low tech aquarium for Cherry Shrimps (at least 100), and amano shrimps. This used to be a 5gallon which i upgraded maybe 2 weeks ago, and that had string alga. The substrate is black sand (eco-complete), and there is alot of Java Moss / Taiwan Moss, Bacopa, and Amazon Frogbit (and other plants i cant remember the name of). There is currently an aquaclear 20 with a sponge prefilter on it, as well as an air dual sponge filter (as shown in the shrimp 101 thread). I do try to remove these string algua by hand, but they keep growing back. I will try to take pictures if i can when i get the chance. I need help to get rid of this algua, what are the solutions. I hurd about barley to at least the new growth, but no idea how, what barley, etc.. BTW, no black beard alga. Pls help me get rid of the string algua, this is anoying.

My main 75 gallon tank does not suffer curently from string alga, but to a not so bad black algua somewhat, as compared to before: I originally had 2x 33W shop light 6500k, i reduced it to 1 bulb, ~8 - 10 hours exposure from ~4pm - 12:30 am, and put alot of shading, so thigns are better, but some beard remains. This is ~low tech, alot/over filtration (1x AC110, 1x AC70, 1x Eheim 2217), but no CO2, and planted with Java Fern / Moss, Hygrophilia, Bacopa, and other i cant remember the name but dont require much lighting. I preffer not to get a real SAE, for the extra bioload. The substrate is pool sand, and i normally do not dose fertilizers, but have just started using koi clay (1 teaspoon per week) so the fish can get minerals, and it may be good for plants too. Just curious how to get rid of existing black beard algua. Thanks


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Would appreciate any recommendations on the String Algua


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Its pretty much the hardest algae to get rid of... EVER. From what I understand it thrives off very similar conditions as a healthy planted tank. I picked it up along with some plants in a trade, and within a couple weeks it had moved into all three of my tanks as plants were shifted. 

It normally thrives in high light so I'm surprised to see you have it in a moss tank. That said, go for a three pronged approach. 3-4 day black out, followed by excel and daily water changes. Should do the trick.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hi, thanks for the response. How much excel for a 10 gallon tank? Also, can the excell kill red cherry shrimps or amano shrimps?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> hi, thanks for the response. How much excel for a 10 gallon tank? Also, can the excell kill red cherry shrimps or amano shrimps?


Follow the instructions on the bottle for Excel, but use a spot treatment instead. That way, you can concentrate the Excel on the areas affected by the algae.

Excel can kill livestock at high enough concentrations. If dosed following the instructions, your shrimp should be fine.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I dose a full 10ml syringe of excel in my 25g with filter off every few days for me hc and string algae. Don't really see it helping my string algae problem, but great on my hc...

I have Amanos And cherries. Be careful with crystals as they will die.


----------

